# Fort Stewart Hog/dogs



## NastyBruises11B (Oct 3, 2015)

Anybody in the Fort Stewart area hog hunt with dogs? I love to hog hunt, but I've never hunted hogs without some hounds. I honestly have no idea how to hunt hogs without some hounds to track/bay them. I live on post, so I don't have any dogs. but does anyone in the area hunt with dogs? If so, how would you feel about another person tagging along??


----------

